# Durango Fall Blaze



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Just heard about this ride. Looks fun and the money goes to student cyclists at Ft. Lewis.

All proceeds benefit the Tom Danielson scholarship fund at Fort Lewis College. This scholarship was founded in 2004 when Tom Danielson won the Iron Horse Bicycle Classic in under two hours. Tom received a bonus of $2000 in addition to his prize money. That money became the seed money for the scholarship fund. The scholarship is dedicated to rising young cyclists, who are actively involved with the Fort Lewis Cycling Club. Each scholarship recipient posses a love for the sport, 2.7 or higher grade point average, active community member and proven racing results. $5000 is awarded annually, with the maximum amount awarded to an individual at $1000.

Here's the web site:

http://www.durangofallblaze.com/index.html

Anybody have info what the roads are like on the route? 

Hope to be there for the ride.

chuck d


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

armadillo said:


> Just heard about this ride. Looks fun and the money goes to student cyclists at Ft. Lewis.
> 
> Anybody have info what the roads are like on the route?
> 
> chuck d


HWY 550 - 2 - 3 lane state highway with very large shoulders. Beginning of the Iron Horse. Mostly flat with a steep climb at the end up to Shalona
CR250 back to Durango - 2 lane, no shoulders but regular heavy bike traffic. Mostly flat, some rollers
CR240 from Durango to Helen's - 2 lane, some shoulder, several fairly steep & short climbs. Gain elevation the whole way.
Right at Helens - 240 to 501. Steep climb followed by long descent. I hit 53mph on it last night.
501 to Vallecito - some elevation gain, mostly inconsequential
Vallecito to Bayfield via 501/240 - Rollers, some shoulder.
Bayfield to Ignacio via Buck Hwy - 2-lane, rough surface but little traffic. Gradual elevation loss
Hwy 172 back to Durango - 2 lane, good pavement, big shoulders.

Great route - mostly my base mileage ride plus a couple extra turns to make it a scenic 100.


----------

